# Nesting Material



## BuddyD (Jun 4, 2009)

I am currently useing a material that looks like reconstituted papper pulp . I have read that acouple of wood shavings are more desired but is this stuff OK or should I change?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I guess it is personal preference on what to use.

What I use is approx 3" deep of pine (non-aromatic or dusty) shavings in the nestbox. i do not like products that you described because sometimes they can cause dehydration in the developing eggs, especially close to hatch.


----------



## BuddyD (Jun 4, 2009)

*That may explain what I was hoping not to hear.*

Susanne remember us speaking about the need for the proper amount of Moisture when i found the DIS? Well Could it be that the material did actually help dehydrate the eggs and there by bring on the DIS?

That was all I could find at the local PETSMART. I am going to check around for a Feed shop and see if they have a better choice. 

I did see what I thought was nesting material and it turned out to be Alfalfa . Could that be a better choice? I think they sold it as varmint bedding , like Guineas or Ferrets.

Is there any other Pets that need something I can use? I ask since I only looked in the Bird section maybe in an other dept. I could find a better material? I ll bet if I travel back across the lake ( over 30 miles) to Birds Unlimited they'd have something. But that is a long ride if I can find something around here.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yes...it most certainly may have been the caise of you DIS eggs.

Here is a link to my albums...about 1/3 of the way down is some illus of bedding with notes on the illus. (click for a larger veiw)
http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/cc331/Mousebirds-and-more/Other%20birds/?start=all

I get big bags of the pine shavings from the feed store. It is sold for bedding in stalls for horses or other animals.


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

I am planning to use pet safe  wood shavings when I start to breed. Because my nest box doesn't have a concave, I will put them fairly deep, hoping it will stop splayed legs.(not sure if 'tiels get them, but budgies do)


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Hi...tiels do not need concave bottoms on their nestbox. Yes, tiels babies can get splayed leg and it starts within the first few days of hatch. It is easily preventable by making sure the bedding is deep enough (approx 3#) under the eggs and chicks so that they do not have contact with the nestbox floor. Some think if they put newspaper, cloth ot paper towels on the bottom of the nestbox floor then it is OK to use less bedding...WRONG.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

some say i put to much bedding on the floor but i always make sure there is at least 3-4 inches of pine shavings i have not had a case of splayed legs


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Allen,

The more the better. The plus side of a lot more bedding is that you can later remove a little of the soiled bedding as the babies grow.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> Is there any other Pets that need something I can use? I ask since I only looked in the Bird section


Look in the small animal (rodents etc) department. That's where my local Petsmart keeps ALL their bedding materials. I used to buy Kaytee aspen shavings there and liked it fine. Last time I needed more they didn't have Kaytee so I bought a different brand. It turned out to be full of dust so I took it back and called around until I found a store that had Kaytee. I'm not a Kaytee fan for most items, but their wood shavings are nice and clean.


----------



## BuddyD (Jun 4, 2009)

I found it at PETSMART . But it was in the 4 legged animal department. It came in a few sized bags one as small as 100 cu in. for $1.99 andother500Cu.In for $3.99 and a biggun that was near 2000 cu. ins. 

Buthey wher all Pine and fre of aromatics and th esahving where about 1/2 in wide. so not tobe to easy to injest. But My aprent bird do shew perches and nest boxes so this shouldn't be any preoblem. LOL

But the bad had a shiloet of a dog and act as well as bird on it.

I did also find in the Bird department bedding made from ground Walnut shells but it bragged on being absorbent and another that was reconstituted Wood pellets that had the same brag and cliamed to deorderizeing also , all of which seemd to be things I didn't want.

I came home and wanted to chnage the nesting amterial and had the worst time convinceing the hen to leave the box. I all but had to force her out. But I did get it changed and added about 3 inches deep as Susanne said, and the hen was looking to go back immediately . SOOOO maybe I change it just in time. we shal se. LOL


----------



## Lovin_the_tiels (Jun 10, 2009)

Buddy,
There was a post called''the best baby bedding'',i started it because i thought i was smelling odor(it was just the pine)and there was some great varied opinions!!If you find it,please read the part where srtiels/Susanne wrote about 2 babies dying in her hands because they ingested the stuff,very sad!!I tried the stuff,and when i read what Susanne had wrote,i went and looked in the box to check them,and i was floored to see a baby with a piece in its mouth,freaked me right out!!The bird may have been just playing with it,but i was not going to chance it!!I boogied right back to my local store and got my shavings i have always used,and swapped out the other shavings.My mind was relieved,and the babies are now leaving the box,there is 2 babies left in there,and my birds are chasing them out on a daily basis,they want to have another clutch already,so im going to pull babies,and pull the box ,and finish off the hand-feeding babies,,the health of my birds is more important than letting them have more babies so soon!!


----------

